

Show HN: My little attempt at a "start up". - wturner
http://www.helpknow.com
I made a post a few days ago asking if any software companies&#x2F;start ups needed technical video tutorial writers and I had a few very interested and serious respondents email me. I&#x27;ve been looking for something to do with this domain hence I give myself a Christmas present.
======
wturner
A few days ago I posted a thread asking if any software companies or start ups
need technical video tutorials and a few serious respondents emailed me. Hence
I decided to give myself a Christmas present. I figure its a pretty cool
domain name for this kind of work as well :)

------
aaronbrethorst
Congrats on launching! I don't entirely understand what you're doing here,
though. Custom training videos? I highly recommend flipping around the subject
of the text on your website, and making it about your prospective users, and
how you can make them more awesome.

To that end, I cannot recommend this talk from Kathy Sierra at Business of
Software 2012 highly enough: [http://businessofsoftware.org/2013/02/kathy-
sierra-building-...](http://businessofsoftware.org/2013/02/kathy-sierra-
building-the-minimum-badass-user-business-of-software-a-masterclass-in-
thinking-about-software-product-development/)

~~~
wturner
lol it's not exactly a 'launch' , its more the equivalent of a spike test for
a potential service.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
OK, congrats on your test. Still go watch that video.

